# Axmen Part 3



## Rookie1 (Nov 16, 2009)

I wasa watching the History channel last night and seen a commercial for upcoming shows. Low and behold there is Axmen! I think I heard the Aqua loggers voice too. I cant wait!


----------



## jropo (Nov 16, 2009)

Cool !!!
I hope they don't bring back aqua loggers.
I hope they bring back Melvin.
I hope there is more cuttin' and less B.S.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Nov 17, 2009)

Aw Jeez! I'll have to watch it. Hope my TV can withstand the onslaught of things being thrown at it. My wife swears she will gag me to keep the shouting down this time.

Harry K


----------



## jburlingham (Nov 17, 2009)

Any idea as to when it's going to start? The History Channel website says nothing about it.


----------



## A. Stanton (Nov 17, 2009)

Can't wait too. I can't remember when it starts: either Jan or Feb.


----------



## Mike Van (Nov 17, 2009)

If you heard "Aqua Loggers" voice it must have sounded like "X##X**##XXX#@#$%^&* James you XX$#$&*(&^^*(((" That'd be him. He sure was a clown, gotta a lotta laughs watching them. I wonder how his court went for grabbing all those logs?


----------



## Skynyrd (Nov 18, 2009)

jropo said:


> Cool !!!
> I hope they don't bring back aqua loggers.
> I hope they bring back Melvin.
> I hope there is more cuttin' and less B.S.



I second that! And yes, more chainsaws and less B.S.


----------



## Firewood Hack (Nov 18, 2009)

S and S guy was an idiot, but he was the funniest thing on the show. I would like to see more tree cuttin.


----------



## A. Stanton (Nov 19, 2009)

Just saw promotion for new season on History Channel: begins in January.


----------



## mercer_me (Nov 19, 2009)

When is it comming back on. I heard that American Loggers is coming back on in January.


----------



## ridgerunner97 (Nov 19, 2009)

The first season of Axmen kicked absolute ass, the last one was not that great I thought, too much bull goin on and not enough equipment in action. Wonder if Duane went to Jamaica like he said he would haha can you see him in Jamaica?


----------



## Echo6 Sierra (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm also hoping the can S&S... That nonsense is only funny at first and gets old quick. If anyone comes back I hope its the Gustafson crew..


----------



## catman963 (Dec 6, 2009)

It's like train wreck - you just can't help but watch!! 


Yep - I'll be watching the Part 3


----------



## hamweena (Dec 6, 2009)

The old man from S&S is such an :censored: but ya gotta love it.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 6, 2009)

hamweena said:


> The old man from S&S is such an :censored: but ya gotta love it.



Naw..................................You don't.

Andy


----------



## chucker (Dec 10, 2009)

yep!! just seen it, JMAN is coming back in january....


----------



## dinosaur50 (Dec 10, 2009)

*axman*

The Ax Men are back, scattered throughout the country, in new and fresh locations swinging more fiercely than ever, for a season truly unlike any other. From coast to coast, the unfriendly skies and a swamp, the original extreme loggers are putting it all on the line this season. During year three, rookies and newcomers are rocking their axes in the blistering summer heat for the first time, while battling insects and each other for the chance to come out on top. 

Browning is back with a vengeance, taking on bigger and more treacherous jobs on the largest terrains, determined to show the Rygaards, who is “king of the mountain.” The Rygaards, returning from season two as the number one logging company, will take extreme and dangerous measures to make sure they secure their title. Will the addition of two greenhorns on the team cost them the competition? Don’t count Pihl out this season, the underdog is packing a surprise from season one that might just knock everyone off their game. Shelby Stanga, the newest, most eccentric and extreme logger will be lone fishing for 100 year old logs in the Bayou of Louisiana. Heliloggers, the Connors will join the ranks mid-season with two new pilots battling it out in the sky for a permanent position, making it a whole new type of competition. Logging’s favorite father/son duo, Jimmy and James are in Florida and are working for a company where Jimmy is no longer the boss. Stress pushes Jimmy over the edge and he becomes obsessed with and believes that an alligator is after him. Throw some unanticipated challenges and obstacles in the mix with these already wild loggers and watch to see who stays and who goes. 
that form the axman page on face book
Season 3 Jan 10 at 9pm/8c


----------



## Gologit (Dec 10, 2009)

dinosaur50 said:


> The Ax Men are back, scattered throughout the country, in new and fresh locations swinging more fiercely than ever, for a season truly unlike any other. From coast to coast, the unfriendly skies and a swamp, the original extreme loggers are putting it all on the line this season. During year three, rookies and newcomers are rocking their axes in the blistering summer heat for the first time, while battling insects and each other for the chance to come out on top.
> 
> Browning is back with a vengeance, taking on bigger and more treacherous jobs on the largest terrains, determined to show the Rygaards, who is “king of the mountain.” The Rygaards, returning from season two as the number one logging company, will take extreme and dangerous measures to make sure they secure their title. Will the addition of two greenhorns on the team cost them the competition? Don’t count Pihl out this season, the underdog is packing a surprise from season one that might just knock everyone off their game. Shelby Stanga, the newest, most eccentric and extreme logger will be lone fishing for 100 year old logs in the Bayou of Louisiana. Heliloggers, the Connors will join the ranks mid-season with two new pilots battling it out in the sky for a permanent position, making it a whole new type of competition. Logging’s favorite father/son duo, Jimmy and James are in Florida and are working for a company where Jimmy is no longer the boss. Stress pushes Jimmy over the edge and he becomes obsessed with and believes that an alligator is after him. Throw some unanticipated challenges and obstacles in the mix with these already wild loggers and watch to see who stays and who goes.
> that form the axman page on face book
> Season 3 Jan 10 at 9pm/8c



Thanks. Now I don't need to watch.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 10, 2009)

dinosaur50 said:


> The Ax Men are back, scattered throughout the country, in new and fresh locations swinging more fiercely than ever, for a season truly unlike any other. From coast to coast, the unfriendly skies and a swamp, the original extreme loggers are putting it all on the line this season. During year three, rookies and newcomers are rocking their axes in the blistering summer heat for the first time, while battling insects and each other for the chance to come out on top.
> 
> Browning is back with a vengeance, taking on bigger and more treacherous jobs on the largest terrains, determined to show the Rygaards, who is “king of the mountain.” The Rygaards, returning from season two as the number one logging company, will take extreme and dangerous measures to make sure they secure their title. Will the addition of two greenhorns on the team cost them the competition? Don’t count Pihl out this season, the underdog is packing a surprise from season one that might just knock everyone off their game. Shelby Stanga, the newest, most eccentric and extreme logger will be lone fishing for 100 year old logs in the Bayou of Louisiana. Heliloggers, the Connors will join the ranks mid-season with two new pilots battling it out in the sky for a permanent position, making it a whole new type of competition. Logging’s favorite father/son duo, Jimmy and James are in Florida and are working for a company where Jimmy is no longer the boss. Stress pushes Jimmy over the edge and he becomes obsessed with and believes that an alligator is after him. Throw some unanticipated challenges and obstacles in the mix with these already wild loggers and watch to see who stays and who goes.
> that form the axman page on face book
> Season 3 Jan 10 at 9pm/8c



i think i'd rather chew nails


----------



## redprospector (Dec 12, 2009)

Aw hell. Now I may have to watch, since Heliloggers is gonna have a dog fight on the show. I never knew they armed those helicopters.

Andy


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 17, 2009)

i'm gonna be an ####### and give away the surprise that pihl logging is bringing to the show... Melvin.


----------



## slowp (Dec 18, 2009)

dinosaur50 said:


> The Ax Men are back, scattered throughout the country, in new and fresh locations swinging more fiercely than ever, for a season truly unlike any other. From coast to coast, the unfriendly skies and a swamp, the original extreme loggers are putting it all on the line this season. During year three, rookies and newcomers are rocking their axes in the blistering summer heat for the first time, while battling insects and each other for the chance to come out on top.
> 
> Browning is back with a vengeance, taking on bigger and more treacherous jobs on the largest terrains, determined to show the Rygaards, who is “king of the mountain.” The Rygaards, returning from season two as the number one logging company, will take extreme and dangerous measures to make sure they secure their title. Will the addition of two greenhorns on the team cost them the competition? Don’t count Pihl out this season, the underdog is packing a surprise from season one that might just knock everyone off their game. Shelby Stanga, the newest, most eccentric and extreme logger will be lone fishing for 100 year old logs in the Bayou of Louisiana. Heliloggers, the Connors will join the ranks mid-season with two new pilots battling it out in the sky for a permanent position, making it a whole new type of competition. Logging’s favorite father/son duo, Jimmy and James are in Florida and are working for a company where Jimmy is no longer the boss. Stress pushes Jimmy over the edge and he becomes obsessed with and believes that an alligator is after him. Throw some unanticipated challenges and obstacles in the mix with these already wild loggers and watch to see who stays and who goes.
> that form the axman page on face book
> Season 3 Jan 10 at 9pm/8c



Why am I laughing so hard at this? Reality comedy? Helicopter pilots battling it out? Will they be rasseling on the landing? Sumo pilots? 

Alligators chasing the potty mouth crew? What about the snakes? Will they gain weight eating Southern food? (disclaimer: I've only been as far south as Albuquerque. Albuquerque has very good food.)

On a serious note, I haven't seen any Browning trucks go by so I guess we won't have a flood yet. The only times I've seen them trucking to the local mill have been either right before, or during a bad flood. Beware the Browning log trucks for they bringeth high water. opcorn:


----------

